
Announcing C++ Just My Code Stepping in Visual Studio - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2018/06/29/announcing-jmc-stepping-in-visual-studio/
======
CyberDildonics
There are already options for this, you check the 'just my code' box and then
it doesn't work.

Are they announcing getting a feature to finally work as a new feature?

~~~
slededit
While that worked great to avoid the bowels of win32 functions, it didn't work
for a lot of STL library calls which are very obtuse.

------
renox
Nice I'd really like to have something equivalent in gdb, I'm really bored of
stepping in shared pointer's code

~~~
orivej
with gdb 7.12 or later, you can exclude files matching a glob with "skip
-gfile", e.g. "skip -gfile /usr/*".

~~~
renox
Thanks a lot for the tip!

------
brian_herman
How would one implement this in a javascript debugger?

